
A person is the “head of site integrity” at Twitter - admiralspoo
https://twitter.com/LevineJonathan/status/1265457578215124995
======
easterncalculus
Well, I would hope it's a person!

On a more serious note, I think that the comment about flyover states is
really rude. There are plenty of great people in those areas, and no doubt
people that work for companies like Twitter. It's just unfair to make a
blanket statement like that.

